# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi: Même les rennes se moquent de nous

## Grand_Maître_B

Avant, on pouvait se targuer d'être français. Etre français, cela évoquait le pays des lumières, le bon vin, les jolies filles, l'art et la philosophie. Aujourd'hui, les autres peuples se moquent de nous. Laissez-moi vous narrer une de mes récentes mésaventures à ce sujet.
 Un canadien de ma connaissance me dit, au cours d'une soirée, qu'un vieux proverbe de son pays veut que _"quand le caribou parle, le sage écoute"_. Lui faisant part de mon incrédulité à l'idée qu'un vulgaire Rangifer tarandus puisse s'exprimer à haute et intelligible voix, le susnommé canadien tenta une moquerie: _"tabernacle"_, qu'il me dit, _"mais bien sûr qu'ils peuvent parler ! Certains vont même en France pour suivre des études !"_. 
 Devant ma mine sévère de français élitiste qui juge avec mépris la folie des autres peuples, il persévéra: _"mais si, vous avez une université des rennes en France! Enfin, je sais de quoi je parle, l'université a même rendu récemment un rapport sur le piratage et votre loi Hadopi ! Franchement, vous les Français, vous n'avez pas l'air malin ! Nos rennes sont arrivés à démontrer que vos lois idiotes n'ont aucun effet !"_. 
 Me drapant dans une mauvaise foi de bon aloi, j'ai fait remarquer à ce candide francophone qu'il parlait de l'université de Rennes en Bretagne, et non pas d'une université des rennes. Et là, sans se démonter, il a ajouté _"ah ! oui ? En attendant, que ce soit du point de vue des caribous ou des humains, vos lois sont idiotes"_. 

 Non vraiment, aujourd'hui, c'est difficile d'être français.

 Et en effet, les chercheurs de l'université de Rennes viennent de démontrer que 15% seulement d’utilisateurs du peer to peer ont renoncé à cette pratique suite au vote d’Hadopi. Mais, ils se sont déplacés vers le streaming et les sites d’hébergement de fichiers, les Megaupload et autres Rapidshare. Du coup, le piratage n'a pas baissé, mais alors pas du tout du tout.

 Mais il y a mieux! 

 Les mêmes chercheurs estiment avoir prouvé que de nombreux adeptes du téléchargement illégal sont de gros acheteurs de contenus numériques. Dans ce cas, couper la connexion internet de ces pirates reviendrait à la priver de la possibilité d'acheter en ligne ce qui pourrait réduire la taille du marché des contenus culturels numériques de 27%. _"Une extension de la loi Hadopi à toutes les formes de piratage numérique exclurait du marché potentiellement la moitié des acheteurs de contenus culturels numériques"_, soulignent même les caribous, euh, Les rennes, enfin, les Bretons quoi. 

 Alors, il faut quand même prendre en considération deux éléments importants : les décrets d'application de la loi HADOPI se font attendre et, pour l'instant, aucun mail d'avertissement n'a encore été envoyé. Difficile donc de prendre réellement en compte la dimension dissuasive de la loi. Ensuite, il faut savoir que cette étude a été conduite auprès de 2000 individus représentatifs de la population de la Région Bretagne. Or, qui dit Bretons, dit Tipiak, et qui dit Tipiak, dit pirates. De là,  à considérer que les Bretons sont tous des pirates en puissance qui résisteront Anvers et contre tout, comme le disent nos amis belges, il n'y a qu'un pas. Ceci étant dit, le rapport de cette université met en lumière ce que tout le monde crie aux oreilles des députés depuis le début de l'aventure Hadopi, à savoir que non seulement le piratage va évoluer mais certainement pas baisser, mais encore que le pirate est aussi quelqu'un qui achète. 
 Les caribous n'ont pas fini de se moquer de nous.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Yorkmouth

Tabernacle! Depuis le temps qu'on dit que ceux qui pirates sont aussi ceux qui achètent, en effet c'est pas tata Jeanine qui va allé créer un compte sur spotify !

----------


## ADT

Je suis bien d'accord, les députés et labels ont tous tendance à penser que le pirate n'est rien d'autre qu'un ramassis de crotin qu'il faut éliminer. Ils oublient tous pourtant effectivement que le pirate est souvent un honnête consommateur aussi.

Il me semble aussi qu'effectivement le piratage aurait augmenté de 3% depuis la loi Hadopi récemment.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Essayer de faire comprendre au gouvernement qu'il existe des nuances entre le blanc et le noir ? 
Ahah.

----------


## ERISS

> Les mêmes chercheurs estiment avoir prouvé que de nombreux adeptes du téléchargement illégal sont de gros acheteurs de contenus numériques. Dans ce cas, couper la connexion internet de ces pirates reviendrait à la priver de la possibilité d'acheter en ligne ce qui pourrait réduire la taille du marché des contenus culturels numériques de 27%. _"Une extension de la loi Hadopi à toutes les formes de piratage numérique exclurait du marché potentiellement la moitié des acheteurs de contenus culturels numériques"_, soulignent même les caribous, euh, Les rennes, enfin, les Bretons quoi.


Ca peut finalement être une loi bénéfique!, si elle touche essentiellement les patrons du gouvernement l'ayant commanditée.

----------


## Neo_13

Tout se déroule normalement, en somme. Je me sens comme un prophète. Sauf que je sens moins le bouc.

----------


## moutaine

[MODE flood ON]
 :haha: 

Les bretons sont les meilleurs

 :haha: 
[MODE flood OFF]

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Il est tant que Mr Brard re-frappe un grand coup !

----------


## adorya

Ils ont dit que les petites lettres commenceront à partir d'avril 2010, on verra d'ici là...à mon avis ils vont juste en choisir un au pif (il y a le choix en france de toute façon) et bien le bourrer à la relever par un meaty médiatique pour faire peur aux plus faibles.

Et ça risque de marcher en plus (au moins effrayer les ptits vieux qui ont commencé à mettre la patte dans l'int4rdW3bz), vu que de mon coté c'est mon oncle de 50 balais qui m'avait téléphoné tout en sueur lorsqu'il avait appris la 1ère version d'Hadopi (désolé papy, tu vas bientot aller en tole pour avoir téléchargé l'album des musclé...)  :;):

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Voilà le genre de news que j'aime  :^_^: 

Vive la france !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ArkSquall

Ca me rappelle qu'hier je suis tombé sur une news traitant (avec moins de brio, certes) ce sujet.
Une des personnes répondant dans les commentaire tentait de se faire passer pour un membre de l'équipe chargée de mettre en place le b*rdel anti-tipiakesque à base de SPAM (enfin, j'espère pour le gouvernement qu'il ne faisait pas réellement partie de l'équipe en question... Sinon ils ne sont pas prêt de mettre en place quoi que ce soit...), et passait son temps à lancer des piques à tous les gens désignant la loi et les mesures prises comme absurdes ou vaines.

J'étais atterré. On aurait dit un fou prêchant l'apocalypse en pleine rue.

----------


## fitfat

ArkSquall>Fait nerner, j'ai besoin de rire.

----------


## Sig le Troll

> qui résisteront Anvers et contre tout, comme le disent nos amis belges


Nice one dude, j'ai apprécié. xD

----------


## kaldanm

La classe  :B):  :

----------


## MontechTeam

En fait, tout a déjà été dit pendant les débats fleuves à l'assemblée nationale ou sur les différents forums parlant d'Hadopi (c-à-d tous les forums de l'internet français ?).
Non seulement, le piratage ne va pas baisser, mais il va migrer (p2p + vpn ou direct download ou streaming) pour être en dehors des "autoroutes" battues...  ::rolleyes:: 
En plus, il se met en place une grogne généralisée des clients basée sur des mouvements de foule à base de boycott/dénigrement 2.0 (en collant une méchante note sur les sites qui le permettent, etc...).
Et tant qu'ils auront pas envoyé la moindre lettre, on peut être sur qu'il y a un effet "gavons nous tant qu'il est encore temps !".  :B): 

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est que vu que ça ne marchera jamais la HADOPI de le gouvernement, les lobbys de l'industrie -culturelle- vont encore accentuer la pression pendant le reste du quinquénat de notre petit timonier pour encore grignoter un peu plus la liberté.  :nawak: 

Sans faire l'apologie du piratage, j'avoue que tout ça me ravit, à force de prendre leurs clients pour des cons, il est temps que la loi du marché reprenne le dessus, c'est à dire le prix fixé par l'offre et la demande, et pas par un jeu de miroir permettant aux vendeurs de s'en mettre 10 fois plus dans les fouilles qu'ils devraient. Et pis si le petit Nicolas continue à nous enfler, il y a peu de chances qu'il soit réélu en 2012.  :haha: 

Finalement, vous voyez bien que l'HADOPI c'est génial !
Y a juste un gros défaut, c'est qu'avec la carte jeune pour la musique, l'Etat, donc chacun de nous, va refiler une partie de ses impôts aux majors du disque pour un financement ressemblant de plus en plus à de l'acharnement thérapeutique sur une légumineuse pleine de bave à l'électroencéphalogramme plat... Monde de merde !  :Gerbe:

----------


## perverpepere

> Avant, on pouvait se targuer d'être français.


Ca c'étais y'a déjà un bout de temps, je vais quelques fois en europe de l'est, j'peus vous dire que j'en prend pour mon grade francais à chaque déplacement  ::(:

----------


## lincruste

Back to the roots, le téléchargement direct, c'est la technologie de l'an 2000! De l'an 1995 aussi.

----------


## Pangloss

Quoi quoi quoi? Quand on tente de virer les pirates, ils n'arrêtent pas de télécharger mais se contentent de trouver de nouvelles manières de télécharger?

Nom de dieu. Incroyable. Et imprévisible surtout. Ca c'était pas passé du tout comme ca avant avec Napster, emule, les torrent... Toussa toussa.



Bon bah je retourne sur ruse moi.  ::|:

----------


## jempe

Ne pas oublier que les locaux loués pour les petites mains qui s'occuperont d'appliquer la loi coute la bagatelle de 500000€ l'année ou le mois je ne sais plus.  ::P:

----------


## hildos

En tant que quebecois d'adoption depuis 6 ans, je confirme:les francais se trainent une reputation pitoyable dans le reste du monde, et le paleolitisme des lois et decrets totalement decales qui pleuvent comme vache qui fait pipi sur l'hexagone ne va pas aranger les choses! Un jour, les elus francais realiseront qu'on est au 21eme siecle, mais pas avant le 23eme...

----------


## Jotunn

Ben en même temps c'est pas étonnant qu'ils nous pondent des lois débiles. Faut pas oublier que les 3/4 du temps les députés sont des types bien installés et qui en ont fait une carrière. Du coup ils sont coupés du monde. En France une fonction politique c'est plus une fonction, c'est un métier.

----------


## PeauVerte

C'est bien vrai, on va dire que sur 4 de mes jeux, trois sont achetés et un téléchargé...

----------


## Soap

Bientôt les Francais ne seront plus les seuls ridicules, de nouvelles regles internationales sur les copyright sont en develloppement, ca s'appelle l'ACTA et ca vise à renforcer les lois sur la propriétée "intellectuelle", que ce soit pour le contenu culturel ou des medicaments generiques expedié dans des pays du tiers monde qui sont des contrefaçons de ceux develloppés par les grands labos pharmaceutiques, m'enfin c'est ce que j'ai lu dans le journal.

----------


## Jolaventur

ça aurait pu être un scoop si tous les médias de France et de navarre n'en avaient déjà parlé depuis 2 jours.

----------


## Projet 154

les news de GMB sont un régal après une journée de boulot.  ::):  

Très bien expliqué comme à l'accoutumée.

----------


## Soap

Ben je ne regarde pas la télé et j'ai dis que je l'avais lu dans le journal, donc oui ce n'est pas un scoop, mais ca montre bien qu'on est pas les seuls à monter des lois debiles.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> ça aurait pu être un scoop si tous les médias de France et de navarre n'en avaient déjà parlé depuis 2 jours.


Cela tombe bien je déteste les scoops. Les scoops, c'est pour les vulgaires qui ne prennent pas le temps de réfléchir.

----------


## MrBoutade

Cela me rappelle une si bonne idée d'un partisan UMP
_la nationalisation d'internet_, par Jacques Myard, 
A croire que petit à petit, on glisse vers la débilité profonde de nos lois.  ::|: 
Au début, ça viens d'un bon sentiment ( du moins, j'espère !), puis comme nos députés savent pas le pourquoi du comment, les lois passent malgré leurs incompréhensions du sujets. D'ailleurs, pourquoi il n'y a jamais eu de référendum a ce sujet ? Pas assez important comme sujet ? Pourtant ça parle de nous ôtez une liberté, non ? Merci d'éclairer un futur électeur ( 6 mois  :;): )

----------


## FarFy

*Epic*  :haha: 

Dans le même style, histoire de rigoler un peu (ou pas), le best of 2009 de l'Hadopi : http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/20...-avec-lhadopi/

----------


## ryuji

On est pas la pour parler de comment telecharger ce qu'on veut sans risque non plus...

Sinon thx GMB pour la news^^"

----------


## Sk-flown

Il suffit, trop de Canadien et de Breton dans cette news, on est même plus en France quand on surf sur le net, une honte, un scandale.

----------


## Nono

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce journalisme qui oublie l'information la plus importante, à savoir s'agit-il de Rennes 1 ou Rennes 2 ?

----------


## cokoyan

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce journalisme qui oublie l'information la plus importante, à savoir s'agit-il de Rennes 1 ou Rennes 2 ?


C'est rennes 1 bien entendu : http://www.eco.univ-rennes1.fr/theme...ontentId=49203

(A rennes 2 y'a que des hippies  ::P: ).

----------


## mescalin

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce journalisme qui oublie l'information la plus importante, à savoir s'agit-il de Rennes 1 ou Rennes 2 ?



Anéfé  :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h03 ----------




> C'est rennes 1 bien entendu : http://www.eco.univ-rennes1.fr/theme...ontentId=49203
> 
> (A rennes 2 y'a que des hippies ).


 :tired: 

Sinon, ça prouve bien que c'est le marché qui doit s'adapter à la société et pas l'inverse.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> A croire que petit à petit, on glisse vers la débilité profonde de nos lois. 
> Au début, ça viens d'un bon sentiment ( du moins, j'espère !))


Mer il et fou !

Le lobbyisme ça fonctionne super bien.

----------


## Baal-84

J'adore les affirmations du genre "on a démontré que les gens qui piratent achètent en réalité". Premièrement l'info est totalement invérifiable (source ?) et inquantifiable : pirater 1 jeu et en acheter 99 c'est pas comparable à pirater 99 jeux et en acheter 1. Pourtant tous font partie de "ceux qui achètent quand même. Deuxièmement c'est marrant parce que personne parmi les gens que je connais achète plus de jeux/films/cd qu'avant. Ils en achètent moins, c'est clair, puisqu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'acheter. Faudrait vraiment être con pour payer quand on peut avoir gratuit. Au lieu d'acheter 20 produits ils en achètent 1, pour marquer le coup à noel, pour se donner bonne conscience. Après on peut trouver une excuse bidon et s'y accrocher à tout prix. Le mec qui a bossé pour fabriquer le divertissement il l'a dans le c** quand même. Et pour finir, c'est quand même marrant que ceux qui piratent s'excusent en disant que c'est parce que la qualité baisse. Si elle baissait vraiment, il pirateraient pas. La seule et unique raison du piratage c'est l'opportunité de choper quelque chose de gratuit, avec d'excellentes chances d'impunité.

----------


## Neo_13

> J'adore les affirmations du genre "on a démontré que les gens qui piratent achètent en réalité". Premièrement l'info est totalement invérifiable (source ?) et inquantifiable : pirater 1 jeu et en acheter 99 c'est pas comparable à pirater 99 jeux et en acheter 1. Pourtant tous font partie de "ceux qui achètent quand même. Deuxièmement c'est marrant parce que personne parmi les gens que je connais achète plus de jeux/films/cd qu'avant. Ils en achètent moins, c'est clair, puisqu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'acheter. Faudrait vraiment être con pour payer quand on peut avoir gratuit. Au lieu d'acheter 20 produits ils en achètent 1, pour marquer le coup à noel, pour se donner bonne conscience. Après on peut trouver une excuse bidon et s'y accrocher à tout prix. Le mec qui a bossé pour fabriquer le divertissement il l'a dans le c** quand même. Et pour finir, c'est quand même marrant que ceux qui piratent s'excusent en disant que c'est parce que la qualité baisse. Si elle baissait vraiment, il pirateraient pas. La seule et unique raison du piratage c'est l'opportunité de choper quelque chose de gratuit, avec d'excellentes chances d'impunité.


Moi ce que je kiffe, c'est les anonymes sur un forum qui se basent sur leur expérience personnelle de leurs potes de troquet pour contredire des études universitaires étayées.

Et pas seulement en sociologie... Ca marche dans tous les domaines et c'est ça qui est super rafraichissant.

Bon, ça ne donne pas foi en l'humanité, mais je l'ai perdue, il y a longtemps.

----------


## Vinnythetrue

> Bientôt les Francais ne seront plus les seuls ridicules, de nouvelles regles internationales sur les copyright sont en develloppement, ca s'appelle l'ACTA et ca vise à renforcer les lois sur la propriétée "intellectuelle", que ce soit pour le contenu culturel ou des medicaments generiques expedié dans des pays du tiers monde qui sont des contrefaçons de ceux develloppés par les grands labos pharmaceutiques, m'enfin c'est ce que j'ai lu dans le journal.


J'ai aussi lu quelques trucs à gauche à droite sur "Acta", j'avoue avoir été assez vite largué, difficile de faire le tri entre les messages conspirationnistes et la vraie info... S'il y a de la matière, un petit tour d'horizon par GMB serait intéressant, non ?

Sinon toute cette chianlie me donne vraiment la gerbe. Je suis personnellement développeur de jeu, et je comprends parfaitement les gens qui piratent les jeux qui me font vivre. Je pense que si une étude sérieuse était faite auprès des producteurs et artistes/créateurs, à propos du mode de rémunération (qui a dit licence globale ?) de la propriété intellectuelle, de la portée des droits d'auteur etc. on se rendrait assez vite compte de qui mène la barque.

Le piratage est illégal, c'est une certitude. Mais est-ce que quelqu'un va finalement se poser la question de savoir s'il est immoral ? Et si oui dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## SAYA

Le piratage est-il plus immoral  que faire rimer cupidité avec créativité pour ceux qui vivent grassement sur le dos des "inventeurs" de jeux ( ou de musique) ?
On met un outil formidable entre les mains des internautes qui peuvent à partir de là avoir accès, à profusion, à ce qu'ils, pour beaucoup (surtout en ce moment) ne peuvent plus s'offrir. 
Une excuse, non, mais une explication oui. Et en plus beaucoup se prennent _au jeu_ ::O:

----------


## dunadan

Je me retrouve assez bien dans ce sondage, j'achète énormément de jeux mais pas tous, essentiellement sur Steam d'ailleurs..  ::P:

----------


## Pangloss

> J'ai aussi lu quelques trucs à gauche à droite sur "Acta", j'avoue avoir été assez vite largué, difficile de faire le tri entre les messages conspirationnistes et la vraie info... S'il y a de la matière, un petit tour d'horizon par GMB serait intéressant, non ?
> 
> Sinon toute cette chianlie me donne vraiment la gerbe. Je suis personnellement développeur de jeu, et je comprends parfaitement les gens qui piratent les jeux qui me font vivre. Je pense que si une étude sérieuse était faite auprès des producteurs et artistes/créateurs, à propos du mode de rémunération (qui a dit licence globale ?) de la propriété intellectuelle, de la portée des droits d'auteur etc. on se rendrait assez vite compte de qui mène la barque.
> 
> Le piratage est illégal, c'est une certitude. Mais est-ce que quelqu'un va finalement se poser la question de savoir s'il est immoral ? Et si oui dans quelle mesure ?


La moralité c'est pour les enfants et les simples d'esprit. La ca parle gros sous coco. Plus que le cinéma. Toute une industrie a sauver! De Bouba à diams coco!  :Cigare:

----------


## M0zArT

> *Être* français, cela évoquait le pays des *Lumière*, le bon vin, les jolies filles, l'art et la philosophie.
> 
> _"Une extension de la loi Hadopi à toutes les formes de piratage numérique exclurait du marché potentiellement la moitié des acheteurs de contenus culturels numériques"_, soulignent même les caribous, euh, *les rennes (on dit les Rennais m'enfin dans le contexte, je laisse passer cette "blague")*, enfin, les Bretons quoi.
> 
> Difficile donc de prendre *en* réellement  en compte la dimension dissuasive de la loi. Ensuite, il faut savoir que  cette étude a été conduite auprès de 2000 individus représentatifs de  la population de la Région Bretagne.


Je me suis permis de relever les quelques coquilles que contienne ce texte, mais je note que GMB a fait de gros effort au niveau de la présentation, il n'utilise plus Arial !  ::P:

----------


## Wingi

> Moi ce que je kiffe, c'est les anonymes sur un forum qui se basent sur leur expérience personnelle de leurs potes de troquet pour contredire des études universitaires étayées.
> 
> Et pas seulement en sociologie... Ca marche dans tous les domaines et c'est ça qui est super rafraichissant.
> 
> Bon, ça ne donne pas foi en l'humanité, mais je l'ai perdue, il y a longtemps.


Et tu te bases sur ton expérience personnelle pour dire ça ?  :;): 

Blague à part, et pour répondre à Baal-84, il existe des études et des contres-études réalisées par les 2 parties, qui démontrent tout et son contraire, principalement sous 2 bannières ("le piratage représente un manque à gagner, on va tous crever" vs "le pirate qui a des sous découvre plus et donc achète plus & le pirate sans sou aurait pas acheté de toute façon").

Sans vouloir être indiscret, Baal, quel age as-tu ? 

Perso, quand j'étais jeune et étudiant, mes amis et moi téléchargions beaucoup : musique, films, jeux ... tout y passait. Maintenant que nous sommes vieux et salariés, nous téléchargeons (un peu) moins (pour découvrir) et nous achetons (beaucoup) plus quand nous apprécions l'artiste/album/film/jeu ou qu'il y a des tarifs vraiment interressants (p.ex. un jeu à 2-3€, c'est moins cher qu'une place de ciné, meme si j'y joue que 2h, c'est rentabilisé ...).

Bref, tout ça pour dire que pour moi, le téléchargement n'est pas forcément lié à l'opportunité d'obtenir gratuitement (sinon pourquoi acheter l'album/dvd derrière ?) mais à un nouveau mode de découverte, qui peut générer de la consommation ... 
Meme si j'en conviens, les étudiants (et salariés malhonnetes ! appelons un chat un chat ) téléchargeront encore longtemps pour obtenir des choses gratuitement  :;): 
(et avec ça on a crompris quelles études je préfères ! _cf infra_)

----------


## Neo_13

> Et tu te bases sur ton expérience personnelle pour dire ça ?


 Pour ma foi en l'humanité, oui. La foi, c'est de toute façon perso.

Pour dire que post "anonyme" de forum <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< études universitaires, c'est plus une question de logique.  :;):

----------


## perverpepere

Rappelons nous le début de la bande FM, des radios diffusaient des œuvres musical sans aucune contrepartie financiere, à t'on taper sur les doigts des auditeurs ou à t'on demandé au radio de payé des droits à la SACEM ?

A l'époque les majors on admis que la radio pouvait etre un support publicitaire, et on reussi à gagner du pognon grâce à elles.

Pour internet c'est pareil, les musiques/film/jeux attirent des gens dans la toile des FAI (pour un particulier quel interet d'un débit de 20 méga sans le download ?), mais plutot que demander au FAI de payé c'est sur les internautes que l'on tape

----------


## Neo_13

> Rappelons nous le début de la bande FM, des radios diffusaient des œuvres musical sans aucune contrepartie financiere, à t'on taper sur les doigts des auditeurs ou à t'on demandé au radio de payé des droits à la SACEM ?
> 
> A l'époque les majors on admis que la radio pouvait etre un support publicitaire, et on reussi à gagner du pognon grâce à elles.
> 
> Pour internet c'est pareil, les musiques/film/jeux attirent des gens dans la toile des FAI (pour un particulier quel interet d'un débit de 20 méga sans le download ?), mais plutot que demander au FAI de payé c'est sur les internautes que l'on tape


D'ailleurs beaucoup d'argent rentre à la sacem par les radios... (~6% des recettes de la radio)

Et régulièrement, les radios menacent de diffuser que de la musique indé ou libre, pour qu'on arrête de les emmerder. Mais jusqu'à présent elles se sont dégonflées.

----------


## Vladtepes

> p.ex. un jeu à 2-3€, c'est moins cher qu'une place de ciné, meme si j'y joue que 2h, c'est rentabilisé ...


Il faut dire aussi que le prix d'une place de ciné, c'est devenu du grand n'importe quoi : avec les films en 3D et tout, tu tape facilement dans les 10€…

Sinon, juste comme ça… je vais laisser ça dans le coin…

----------


## Hiruma

> tu tape facilement dans les 10€


On comprend vraiment pas pourquoi les gens vont moins au ciné  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ERISS

> Et régulièrement, les radios menacent de diffuser que de la musique indé ou libre, pour qu'on arrête de les emmerder. Mais jusqu'à présent elles se sont dégonflées.


Tu parles d'hypocrites! Dans les années 80/90 elles ont tué les radios indé/libres en écrasant leurs ondes avec des émetteurs surpuissants illégaux, avec la complicité des pouvoirs publics qui les ont défendu et ont envoyé la police détruire les émetteurs des radios libres/indé qui essayaient de se défendre: C'est le pouvoir de la pub, dont la mane bénéficie aussi aux "pouvoirs publics"..

----------


## mescalin

> J'adore les affirmations du genre "on a démontré que les gens qui piratent achètent en réalité". Premièrement l'info est totalement invérifiable (source ?) et inquantifiable : pirater 1 jeu et en acheter 99 c'est pas comparable à pirater 99 jeux et en acheter 1. Pourtant tous font partie de "ceux qui achètent quand même. Deuxièmement c'est marrant parce que personne parmi les gens que je connais achète plus de jeux/films/cd qu'avant. Ils en achètent moins, c'est clair, puisqu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'acheter. Faudrait vraiment être con pour payer quand on peut avoir gratuit. Au lieu d'acheter 20 produits ils en achètent 1, pour marquer le coup à noel, pour se donner bonne conscience. Après on peut trouver une excuse bidon et s'y accrocher à tout prix. Le mec qui a bossé pour fabriquer le divertissement il l'a dans le c** quand même. Et pour finir, c'est quand même marrant que ceux qui piratent s'excusent en disant que c'est parce que la qualité baisse. Si elle baissait vraiment, il pirateraient pas. La seule et unique raison du piratage c'est l'opportunité de choper quelque chose de gratuit, avec d'excellentes chances d'impunité.


Ahaha  :^_^: 

J'adore le "source ?" à propos d'une étude publiée par des chercheurs en science éco suivi d'un "moi mes potes" pour étayer le point de vue.

lol internet.

----------


## Vladtepes

> On comprend vraiment pas pourquoi les gens vont moins au ciné


Surtout quand tu vois la qualité de certains films…

----------


## mescalin

Bah surtout que financièrement ils ont jamais gagné autant d'argent que ces deux dernières années.

----------


## Hiruma

> Surtout quand tu vois la qualité de certains films…


Je met pas sur le tapis la qualité des films, ce critère étant purement subjectif...
Mais sans déconner, 9 euros pour aller voir un film, ca pique les miches...
Tu y vas avec ta femme, t'as un billet de 20 qui part...

Nan nan, le cinéma c'est pas chère  ::rolleyes::

----------


## atavus

> Rappelons nous le début de la bande FM, des radios diffusaient des œuvres musical sans aucune contrepartie financiere, à t'on taper sur les doigts des auditeurs ou à t'on demandé au radio de payé des droits à la SACEM ?
> 
> A l'époque les majors on admis que la radio pouvait etre un support publicitaire, et on reussi à gagner du pognon grâce à elles.


Sauf erreur de ma part les FAI reversent déjà des sous à la SACEM sur les abonnements.
Je n'arrive plus à retrouver où j'avais lu çà. ::huh:: 




> Pour internet c'est pareil, les musiques/film/jeux attirent des gens dans la toile des FAI (pour un particulier quel interet d'un débit de 20 méga sans le download ?), mais plutot que demander au FAI de payé c'est sur les internautes que l'on tape


A leurs actuels, c'est plus facile d'emmerder les petits, puisque ce ne sont pas nos amis et consort.

----------


## perverpepere

> Sauf erreur de ma part les FAI reversent déjà des sous à la SACEM sur les abonnements.
> Je n'arrive plus à retrouver où j'avais lu çà.
> 
> 
> 
> A leurs actuels, c'est plus facile d'emmerder les petits, puisque ce ne sont pas nos amis et consort.


La seul taxe sur les FAI pour la SACEM dont j'ai entendu parlé n'était qu'une vague proposition faite par des acteurs de l'internet, pour financer la licence global. 
Mais bon je n'ai point la science infuse, et j'ai l'habitude de dire des conneries donc si tu pouvais trouvés une source ca serait bien.

Par contre nous petit consommateur payont déjà une taxe sur les supports numérique (DD, Clef USB, CD&DVD vierge) pour compenser le piratage, et ce quelques soit l'utilisation faite du médias  ::|:

----------


## LaVaBo

> La seul taxe sur les FAI pour la SACEM dont j'ai entendu parlé n'était qu'une vague proposition faite par des acteurs de l'internet, pour financer la licence global. 
> Mais bon je n'ai point la science infuse, et j'ai l'habitude de dire des conneries donc si tu pouvais trouvés une source ca serait bien.
> 
> Par contre nous petit consommateur payont déjà une taxe sur les supports numérique (DD, Clef USB, CD&DVD vierge) pour compenser le piratage, et ce quelques soit l'utilisation faite du médias


Il y a aussi la proposition (par la commission Zelnik? Je sais plus) de taxer les FAI, non pas dans le cadre d'une licence globale, mais comme pour les CD, parce que la connexion internet peut servir à pirater...

----------


## lincruste

Moi ce que j'adore, c'est les mecs qui disent j'adore pour dire je déteste. ::P:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Avant, on pouvait se targuer d'être français. Etre français, cela évoquait le pays des *lumières*, le bon vin, les jolies filles, l'art et la philosophie. (...)


Fixed.  :Cigare:

----------


## Lapinaute

> J'adore les affirmations du genre "on a démontré que les gens qui piratent achètent en réalité". Premièrement l'info est totalement invérifiable (source ?) et inquantifiable : pirater 1 jeu et en acheter 99 c'est pas comparable à pirater 99 jeux et en acheter 1. Pourtant tous font partie de "ceux qui achètent quand même. Deuxièmement c'est marrant parce que personne parmi les gens que je connais achète plus de jeux/films/cd qu'avant. Ils en achètent moins, c'est clair, puisqu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'acheter. Faudrait vraiment être con pour payer quand on peut avoir gratuit. Au lieu d'acheter 20 produits ils en achètent 1, pour marquer le coup à noel, pour se donner bonne conscience. Après on peut trouver une excuse bidon et s'y accrocher à tout prix. Le mec qui a bossé pour fabriquer le divertissement il l'a dans le c** quand même. Et pour finir, c'est quand même marrant que ceux qui piratent s'excusent en disant que c'est parce que la qualité baisse. Si elle baissait vraiment, il pirateraient pas. La seule et unique raison du piratage c'est l'opportunité de choper quelque chose de gratuit, avec d'excellentes chances d'impunité.


J'ai tout l'inverse de mon coté, de beaux consommateurs de DL en tout genre avec de vrais dévédéthèques à faire palir la FNAC.  :B): 
Sûr que trier ses produits et éviter les pommes pourries n'arrange pas l'industrie.

"Faudrait vraiment être con pour payer quand on peut avoir gratuit."
creative commons

Pour ce qui est de la raison du piratage, les navires marchands trainent maintenant dans les eaux internationales. Avant qu'ils émergent du brouillard ça s'appelait du partage.  ::|:

----------


## SAYA

@ M0zArT : Depuis ton post j'ai cherché parce que ça me turlupinait....
Alors sauf erreur : 



> Pays des lumière*s*


mais Paris ville de *Lumière*  ::P: 
jusqu'à preuve du contraire ::P: 


* Le siècle des Lumières tire son nom du mouvement intellectuel, culturel et scientifique aux multiples manifestations connues sous le nom de Lumières. Il est souvent utilisé dans la littérature historique comme synonyme de XVIIIe siècle européen"

Et voilà plus d'hésitation ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Merci Saya.

----------


## SAYA

> Merci Saya.


De rien  ::P:  J'ai même trouvé la preuve que je cherchais. Du coup j'ai complété mon post !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je me demande où vous vous trouvez ceux qui critiquent la place de ciné à 10€.
Nan vous inquietez pas je ne vais pas les défendre, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas nouveau, ca fait au moins 10 ans que je paye ca pour le ciné en RP et sur Paris.

----------


## olih

Mais, mais, l'école des rennes, ça existe !


 ::ninja::

----------


## SAYA

@Olih : eh oui !! _Il n'y a pas de sots métiers_...etc ::P: 



Non non le délai n'a rien à voir avec les élections :B): 
http://actualite.aol.fr/actualite-hi...08215507532320
Et c'est une femme qui prend la suite d'albaba... oh j'entends déjà vos commentaires ::P: 

j'ai trouvé ça aussi
http://www.degroupnews.com/actualite...-piratage.html

----------


## galoustic

> (...) Faudrait vraiment être con pour payer quand on peut avoir gratuit. Au lieu d'acheter 20 produits ils en achètent 1, pour marquer le coup à noel, pour se donner bonne conscience. (...)


Déjà, merci pour l'insulte  :^_^: , disons qu'on a pas l'air d'avoir les mêmes valeurs, acheter une oeuvre, c'est respecter son(ses) auteur(s), et rémunérer le travail accompli. Même si hélas, le pourcentage qui lui(leur) revient, est souvent assez faible.

Sinon si tu n'es pas en phase avec tes potes, t'es au courant que tu peux en changer ?  ::P:

----------


## Baron

> Or, qui dit Bretons, dit Tipiak, et qui dit Tipiak, dit pirates


Alors ça, c'est le raisonnement déductif le plus raté qu'on ait vu depuis le syllogisme de Ionesco  ::O:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Alors ça, c'est le raisonnement déductif le plus raté qu'on ait vu depuis le syllogisme de Ionesco


Oui. On l'appelle le syllogisme de Ponce Pirate.

----------


## SAYA

> Oui. On l'appelle le syllogisme de Ponce Pirate.


 ::wub::  excellent !!! Il n'y a pas à dire vive l'humour !!!

----------


## Baron

> Oui. On l'appelle le syllogisme de Ponce Pirate.


Alors ça, c'est le calembour le plus raté depuis au moins le houblon de Balzac  ::O: 

J'en suis resté cloué, les bras en croix  ::O:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Alors ça, c'est le calembour le plus raté depuis au moins le houblon de Balzac 
> 
> J'en suis resté cloué, les bras en croix


Oui, tu as raison, même si certains prétendent que je suis drôle, le calembour était raté. Mais tu sais ce que Jésus disait de la rumeur: il ne faut pas s'y crucifier.

----------


## Baron

Je suis consterné  ::O: 

On est pas loin du calvaire littéraire  ::O: 

Enfin, la rumeur... mais ne se rend pas.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Alors ça, c'est le calembour le plus raté depuis au moins le houblon de Balzac 
> 
> J'en suis resté cloué, les bras en croix


Ah ouais ? Bah prend celui-là : T'as le bas rond ? Bah GMB il a le haut carré !

Ok.

Cherche pas je t'ai cassé  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Baron

C'est un concile?  ::O: 




> Je ne vous jette pas la pierre, Pierre!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est un concile?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Madame Musquin
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est un concile de pierre, pierre.

----------


## Baron

Jean croit pas mes yeux  ::O: 

On voudrait circoncire ma propre perche qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement  ::O: 

Je préfère me retirer avant qu'on ne demande que le naze arrête. Je ne vous félicite pas  :tired:

----------


## Gohan322

En même temp, HADOPI c'est la marque de soutient à un système qui a créé des fortunes et qui devant le changement ne veut rien perdre de ses privilèges (normal)... Le truc c'est que ceux qui nous font pleurer pour un piratage à 20€ sont tous des évadés fiscaux :D

Sinon, pour me la péter  (merci Empire Total war  ::P: ) Thomas Jefferson a dit un jour "Si tu es prêt à sacrifier un peu de liberté pour te sentir en sécurité, tu ne mérites ni l'une ni l'autre"... Comme quoi le souci date pas d'hier  :;): 

En plus quand on voit les soirées moisies quon nous propose à la télé, faut être millionnaire pour avoir un DVD pour chaque soirée creuse qu'on paie avec nos impôts.. :B):

----------


## aelumniel

> Sinon, pour me la péter  (merci Empire Total war ) Thomas Jefferson a dit un jour "Si tu es prêt à sacrifier un peu de liberté pour te sentir en sécurité, tu ne mérites ni l'une ni l'autre"... Comme quoi le souci date pas d'hier


Huhu c'était déjà présent dans Civilisation cette phrase, à l'époque on l'entendait quand on construisait la merveille du monde CIA  :Cigare: 

Sinon pour travailler dans l'aide social, quand je vois le prix actuel de la culture, le phénomène massif de piratage, ne me surprend que moyennement. Pour certain 20€ (le prix d'un CD), c'est le budget bouffe d'un mois :/ Et pas vraiment par choix...

----------


## Nieur

> Huhu c'était déjà présent dans Civilisation cette phrase, à l'époque on l'entendait quand on construisait la merveille du monde CIA


Surtout c'est pas de Jefferson mais de Benjamin Franklin (le frère de la tortue).

----------


## chaosdémon

"Huhu c'était déjà présent dans Civilisation cette phrase, à l'époque on  l'entendait quand on construisait la merveille du monde CIA"

Dans le 4 c'est quand on découvre la technologie du liberalisme.

Sinon HADOPI ,ca va faire un flop.D'après moi c'est juste pour faire fuir les gens des réseaux p2p et que les majors ne voient plus d'ip françaises dessus (et donner l'impression que les français ne piratent plus vu que pour le streaming et le téléchargement direct c'est plus difficile à voir).

Par contre j'ai vu que dans certain article on parle encore du mouchard ,il n'a pas été interdit (a moins que les articles n'aient pas suivit la décision du conseil constitutionnel)?

----------


## fitfat

Étymologiquement parlant, c'est pas un mouchard. C'est un logiciel de sécurisation.
Le décret définissant les spécifications de sécurisation est toujours en cours d'écriture.

Tiens, d'ailleurs, y a aussi un décret définissant le défaut de sécurisation de sa ligne qui est également en cours de rédaction (celui qui permettra de faire cracher 1500€ à tout honnête internaute, même les plus irrespectables). Si j'ai bien comprit, c'est celui qui manque pour que Hadopi puisse démarrer.
Mais est-ce que ça fonctionnera quand même si le premier ne sort pas (concernant le logiciel de sécurisation) ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Étymologiquement parlant, c'est pas un mouchard. C'est un logiciel de sécurisation.


Pour ce qui a filtré, il envoie des infos à quelqu'un représentant la force publique, c'est un mouchard. Tu peux l'appeler dromadaire si tu veux, ça ne change pas sa fonction.

----------


## fitfat

Pour l'instant, on en sait rien. La connexion permanente à un serveur centrale, c'est "une voie de réflexion" lancé au hasard par un politicien durant les débats parlementaire. Autrement dit, c'est du même acabit que le pare-feu d'OOo.

----------


## Neo_13

Qu'elle soit permanente ou non, à un moment, il doit manifester sa présence, sinon, on pourra être inquiété de la même façon que sans lui. Car je n'imagine pas une seule seconde que c'est en apportant la preuve d'achat au tribunal après avoir refusé la procédure accélérée qu'il fera montre de sa protection. C'est donc un mouchard.

----------


## perverpepere

> La connexion permanente à un serveur centrale, c'est "une voie de réflexion" lancé au hasard par un politicien durant les débats parlementaire.


On ne dit pas politicien, mais employé Ubisoft  :^_^:

----------


## fitfat

Neo_13> Pour ce qu'on en sait, il pourrait simplement se contenter de détecter une attaque pour casser une clef wep/wap.

----------


## Neo_13

> Neo_13> Pour ce qu'on en sait, il pourrait simplement se contenter de détecter une attaque pour casser une clef wep/wap.


Celle là, c'est la meilleure : comment un soft sur un PC pourrait détecter une attaque contre un routeur ? Attaque, qui, quand elle est menée correctement est strictement passive jusqu'à la victoire où l'attaquant devient indiscernable de l'utilisateur légitime.

Ca se confirme : Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## fitfat

A vrai dire, j'ai qu'une connaissance théorique. Et à ma connaissance, le cassage passif n'est pas utilisable sur les clef 128bits. Pour ces dernières, ils faut générer du trafic. Et ça, c'est détectable.

----------


## Wobak

Pas sur le PC. Sur le routeur  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> A vrai dire, j'ai qu'une connaissance théorique. Et à ma connaissance, le cassage passif n'est pas utilisable sur les clef 128bits. Pour ces dernières,* ils faut générer du trafic.* Et ça, c'est détectable.


L'écouter suffit. On a besoin de générer du trafic que s'il n'y en a pas.

Et de toute façon, comme préciser par Wobak, le routeur peut détecter l'injection de paquets, pas le pc.

----------


## chaosdémon

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/56...in-musique.htm


Ils n'avaient pas dit avril au depart?

----------


## SAYA

[QUOTE=chaosdémon;3099242]http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/56...in-musique.htm




> C’est la fameuse société dans laquelle l’acteur Thierry  Lhermitte a investi quelques jours encore après le vote de la loi  HADOPI, et qui a remporté l’appel d’offres pour l’industrie du disque et  du cinéma


.
Et gloup, gloup profits   :B): et on va nous dire que cette loi c'est pour la morale : belle leçon :haha: 




> « vous n’avez pas l’air convaincu par ce que je vous dis ? »


 Pas du tout :B):

----------


## getcha

Ca y est un premier code est sorti pour ajouter des adresses IP aléatoires dans n'importe quel torrent : http://packetstormsecurity.org/0911-...-poisoning.txt

Avec ce code, vous pouvez rajouter plein d'ip dans n'importe quel torrent depuis votre machine. Chaque machine peut ajouter une centaine d'adresses totalement bidons. Je vous laisse imaginer le bordel à l'échelle d'un pays.

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Ca y est un premier code est sorti pour ajouter des adresses IP aléatoires dans n'importe quel torrent : http://packetstormsecurity.org/0911-...-poisoning.txt
> 
> Avec ce code, vous pouvez rajouter plein d'ip dans n'importe quel torrent depuis votre machine. Chaque machine peut ajouter une centaine d'adresses totalement bidons. Je vous laisse imaginer le bordel à l'échelle d'un pays.


Hrrrr ! Hrrrrrrm ! Ce code, là, il sert surtout à pourrir un torrent, à l'"empoisonner". Ca va provoquer pleins de faux positifs chez Hadopi, mais ça rend aussi le torrent inutilisable (ou au moins ça nique le débit).

----------


## getcha

> Hrrrr ! Hrrrrrrm ! Ce code, là, il sert surtout à pourrir un torrent, à l'"empoisonner". Ca va provoquer pleins de faux positifs chez Hadopi, mais ça rend aussi le torrent inutilisable (ou au moins ça nique le débit).


Ouais, donc ca fait chier à la fois les pirates et les autorités  :Cigare:

----------


## Neo_13

En fait, si je me souviens le protocole, ça va juste ralentir le démarrage. Une fois que t'as tes 10 peers et un débit de ouf, ton logiciel ne va pas s'amuser à oublier les peers up et rechercher d'autres peers.

----------


## chaosdémon

J'ai un trou .Hadopi est elle obligée d'envoyer des avertissements au titulaire de la connexion qui a été utilisé pour télécharger par un tiers (employé ,membre de la famille ou hackeur) ou bien est-ce facultatif ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai un trou .Hadopi est elle obligée d'envoyer des avertissements au titulaire de la connexion qui a été utilisé pour télécharger par un tiers (employé ,membre de la famille ou hackeur) ou bien est-ce facultatif ?


C'est facultatif apparemment. Mais ça coûte pas cher et ça a un effet dissuasif conséquent, donc ils préféreront probablement envoyer masse de courriers plutôt que de lancer plein de procédures coûteuses et longues.

Tiers ou pas, impossible de faire la différence depuis l'extérieur.

----------


## chaosdémon

"C'est facultatif apparemment. Mais ça coûte pas cher et ça a un effet  dissuasif conséquent, donc ils préféreront probablement envoyer masse de  courriers plutôt que de lancer plein de procédures coûteuses et  longues."

Sans compter que le juge se montrera plus clément si il n'y a pas eu d'avertissement (compte tenu que les politiques n'ont pas cessé de nous rabâcher le coté pédagogique des avertissements) .

Je pense a une autre chose :le juge peut il prononcer des suspensions d'internet avec surcis?
Et les décrets d'applications de la loi sont-ils parus?


EDIT: J'avais oublié ce décret d'application http://www.numerama.com/magazine/152...t-bouclee.html
En tout cas cela confirme bien que hadopi a oublié le streaming et le direct download conférant à ces systèmes une impunité de fait.

----------


## mescalin

Tiens, hop, des news fraiches concernant  nos amis usaïens, où leur cour des comptes conteste les études du RIAA et du MPAA : http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2010/04/1...t-contrefaits/

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

Conférence avec la présidente de HADOPI, mis à jour en direct live de la mort qui tue :

1) ils utilisent uniquement des ordinateurs Apple (ce qui a déplu à leur présidente, habituée aux PC)

2) on aura le choix : « vous avez le choix, une suspension pendant 8 jours, ou 3 ans de prisons, voilà, vous avez le choix » 

3) Le logo contrefaisant : « logo de daube, mais c’est pas moi qui l’ai choisi, c’est le ministre de la culture de l’époque » mais bon on sera toujours brocardé, mais là, ça faisait un peut trop, alors j’ai convoqué le PDG, je lui ait demandé un nouveau logo, ils bossent la dessus, je veux plus en entendre parler, mais  quand je lui ait demandé « avez-vous les droits sur la nouvelle police » il a répondu « bien entendu vu que mes employés sont salarié » j’ai du lui apprendre que la C.Cass avait déclaré que il n’y avait pas cession par le contrat de travail, il m’a alors demandé « depuis quand ? » je lui ait répondue « depuis 30 ans… » »

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est une blague ? Non, dis moi que c'est une blague !

----------


## kaldanm

> 1) ils utilisent uniquement des ordinateurs Apple (ce qui a déplu à leur présidente, habituée aux PC)


Pour un travail de saisie et de copier-coller ? Les agents HADOPI ne feront que de la manipulation de fichier, c'est dommage de se priver de la Dame de Pique.




> 2) on aura le choix : « vous avez le choix, une suspension pendant 8 jours, ou 3 ans de prisons, voilà, vous avez le choix »


8 jours de suspension de ligne equivaut à 3 ans de prison ? Mais ils suspendent aussi les comptes Facebook à ce prix là ?





> 3) Le logo contrefaisant : « logo de daube, mais c’est pas moi qui l’ai choisi, c’est le ministre de la culture de l’époque » mais bon on sera toujours brocardé, mais là, ça faisait un peut trop, alors j’ai convoqué le PDG, je lui ait demandé un nouveau logo, ils bossent la dessus, je veux plus en entendre parler, mais quand je lui ait demandé « avez-vous les droits sur la nouvelle police » il a répondu « bien entendu vu que mes employés sont salarié » j’ai du lui apprendre que la C.Cass avait déclaré que il n’y avait pas cession par le contrat de travail, il m’a alors demandé « depuis quand ? » je lui ait répondue « depuis 30 ans… » »


 :^_^:

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> C'est une blague ? Non, dis moi que c'est une blague !


Non, Tu veux une photo ?

Au passage (rien à voir avec hadopi) : Elle a déjà du "refuser" (plusieurs fois) des saisies de fusées ariane (comment refuser ? Simple, elle décolle dans 48 heures, alors on va prendre 3 jours pour étudier le dossier). Amusant  ::rolleyes:: 

(la conf est pas sur hadopi à la base, donc on en parle, mais on fait pas que ça, d'où le fait que j'ai pas mis plus d'infos pour le moment)

EDIT :


Celle là est prise avec mon tel portable, j'ai pris une photo bien meilleure de la dame avec mon APN, mais je peut pas les transferer sur mon PC pour le moment (j'ai oublié le cable)

@+, Arka

----------


## Angelina



----------


## Arka_Voltchek

tient, ça s'accélère.

4) Elle est toujours rapporteur à la C.Cass, mais se refuse maintenant à rapporter les affaires liés au numérique.

5) "La HADOPI" ça lui écorche les oreille, donc il faut dire "l'HADOPI".

6) Leurs locaux seront trop petit pour ce qu'elle envisage. Et pour la question du prix du bail : "le ministère de la culture à signé le bail puis nous à refilé le bébé"

7) Ils vont avoir un staff de communication externe assez important

8) Ils envisagent des "espaces laboratoire" pour animer des activités avec les jeunes et permettre des communications croisés entre jeunes et hadopi.

9) Elle espère (note perso :  :haha: ) que l'HADOPI, qui "peut" évoluer sera moins facilement obsolète qu'une loi.

10) la lettre sera remise contre signature, mais sans accusé de reception (note perso : moins cher ? et la preuve de délivrance ?)

11) "En fin de course, je ne peux pas vous donner de planning, on devrait être 60 voire 70 personnes"

12) les CV sont très fortement demandé, ils recrutent (et ont peu de candidature).

13) "non, je ne télécharge pas illégalement, mais ma vertue tient plus à une incompétence qu'à..."

14) "La question du streaming est une question en cours, on communiquera sur le streaming plus tard"

15) "Attention, on est plus dans l'attente de la loi HADOPI, il n'est pas dit que les actions pénales ne reprennent pas" (traduction : rien n'empèche les major d'attaquer "classiquement")

16) Elle ne vérifira pas mon disque dur (ouf !)

17) Elle aime pas "les faux-cul" (ex : je télécharge pas, mon voisin me passe des cd gravé)

18) Elle aime pas les injures (note perso : je n'ai injurié personne, vous pouvez vérifier  ::): )

19) On a le droit de pas être d'accord avec elle et sa coifure n'est plus breveté, on peut la caricaturer, c'est elle-même qui le dit.

20) Elle n'a pas à prendre position sur la loi "ça existe, ça existe, point, on fait avec" "que l'hadopi soit suprimé mais elle est là, c'est tout, elle est votée"

(le reste est du rabachage de chose connue et reconnue, ou alors, elle veut pas répondre)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est très intéressant cette retranscription en quasi temps réel. Quelqu'un a posé des questions sur les VPN/binaries encryptés ? 

Sinon, effectivement, surtout qu'Hadopi n'est pas encore effective par absence de décret, les majors peuvent classiquement attaquer des contrefacteurs  au pénal sur la base de DADVSI.

Une lettre remise contre signature ça peut valoir preuve, mais comment ils vont faire pour ça ? Envoyer un huissier ? Si la personne ne veut pas signer comment vont-ils prouver que la lettre a bien touché son destinataire ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/155...ers-mails.html

 :tired:

----------


## Dar

> 7) Ils vont avoir un staff de communication externe assez important


LuLz  :^_^: 
Les énormités passent mieux avec un enrobage de com'

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> Quelqu'un a posé des questions sur les VPN/binaries encryptés ?


Voulait pas répondre.

D'avance : la question du logiciel de sécurisation avant les mail ? Veux pas répondre.




> Sinon, effectivement, surtout qu'Hadopi n'est pas encore effective par absence de décret, les majors peuvent classiquement attaquer des contrefacteurs  au pénal sur la base de DADVSI.


Même avec les décrets, les majors peuvent quand même attaquer normalement (peut être à la condition de renoncer à la sanction de l'hadopi ? je sais pas)




> Une lettre remise contre signature ça peut valoir preuve, mais comment ils vont faire pour ça ? Envoyer un huissier ? Si la personne ne veut pas signer comment vont-ils prouver que la lettre a bien touché son destinataire ?


Je me pose exactement les mêmes questions.

21) Sur les locaux : Elles aime pas le quartier

@+, Arka

----------


## SAYA

Ah oui et pourquoi attendre si pirater c'est tellement vilain et surtout présenté comme ça :
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/79/20100421...a-ba15d4f.html :B): 
Leur moralité me surprendra toujours  ::(:

----------


## chaosdémon

"2) on aura le choix : « vous avez le choix, une suspension pendant 8  jours, ou 3 ans de prisons, voilà, vous avez le choix »"


Elle a dit mot pour mot ça?

Car si on refuse la suspension ca va devant le juge qui applique le droit habituel en la matière (qui ne condamne jamais à la prison).

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> "2) on aura le choix : « vous avez le choix, une suspension pendant 8  jours, ou 3 ans de prisons, voilà, vous avez le choix »"
> 
> 
> Elle a dit mot pour mot ça?
> 
> Car si on refuse la suspension ca va devant le juge qui applique le droit habituel en la matière (qui ne condamne jamais à la prison).


Elle a dit ça mot pour mot, mais c'était sur le ton de la plaisanterie.

@+, Arka

----------


## chaosdémon

Ok merci

par contre impatient de voir la réponse pour ca:

"14) "La question du streaming est une question en cours, on communiquera sur le streaming plus tard""

Je vois pas comment ils vont choper les ip qui sont sur les serveurs de rutube (russie),megavideo (chine) ou même youtube (us) a moins d'enclencher une procédure couteuse et au résultat aléatoire (rien ne dit que des français ont regardé la vidéo).
Il n'y a que dailymotion qui a ses serveurs en France et si ils coupent internet aux utilisateurs frauduleux de daily il y a pour plusieurs dizaines milliers de coupures. Sans compter que les décrets actuels ne le leur permettent pas .

J'ai plus l'impression que son discours tend a intimider car rien qu'avec le p2p normal ils auront du boulot.

----------


## Angelina

Mais c'est pas juste illégale cette façon de procèder ? C'est comme si un cyber-policier proposait lui-même des trucs pédophiles pour apâter pedobear, ou que les stup se mettaient à vendre de la drogue pour voir qui c'est qui achète, non ?

Et de fait, ça invaliderait la suite des procèdures intentées ou pas ? (oui je sais, j'ai trop regardé "New York, police judiciaire", mais le district attorney il dit toujour ce genre de truc...  :^_^: )

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> Je ne comprends pas. La signature, c'est pas un AR ?


Non, la signature c'est un recommandé, après il y a le recommandé avec avis de reception.

@+, Arka

----------


## chaosdémon

"Mais c'est pas juste illégale cette façon de procèder ? C'est comme si un cyber-policier proposait lui-même des trucs pédophiles pour apâter pedobear, ou que les stup se mettaient à vendre de la drogue pour voir qui c'est qui achète, non ?"

Pour les stups c'est légal ,pour le reste je ne sait pas.


"Le phénomène prend de l'ampleur dans le monde, on dirait."

Sauf La Chine et Russie principaux lieux de téléchargements et d'hebergement. :^_^:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> "Le phénomène prend de l'ampleur dans le monde, on dirait."
> 
> Sauf La Chine et Russie principaux lieux de téléchargements et d'hebergement.


C'est comme les paradis fiscaux.
Va falloir faire une liste Noire, une Grise et une Rose pour les pays gentils où les éditeurs peuvent continuer à rançonner peinard  ::P:

----------


## chaosdémon

> C'est comme les paradis fiscaux.
> Va falloir faire une liste Noire, une Grise et une Rose pour les pays gentils où les éditeurs peuvent continuer à rançonner peinard


Mais vu que ca va étre difficile d'empecher les internautes d'aller la- bas (ne serais se que pour des raisons politiques:ces 2 pays deviennent  de plus en plus de puissant) ca ne changera rien.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> 3) Le logo contrefaisant : « logo de daube, mais c’est pas moi qui l’ai choisi, c’est le ministre de la culture de l’époque » mais bon on sera toujours brocardé, mais là, ça faisait un peut trop, alors j’ai convoqué le PDG, je lui ait demandé un nouveau logo, ils bossent la dessus, je veux plus en entendre parler, mais  quand je lui ait demandé « avez-vous les droits sur la nouvelle police » il a répondu « bien entendu vu que mes employés sont salarié » j’ai du lui apprendre que la C.Cass avait déclaré que il n’y avait pas cession par le contrat de travail, il m’a alors demandé « depuis quand ? » je lui ait répondue « depuis 30 ans… » »


Juste un petit up pour dire que le nouveau logo que je vous avait annoncé en exclusivité mondiale de l'univers a été dévoilé. Il ne violerais apparemment rien... Encore que, il est tellement simple, ça serait presque douteux.

@+, Arka

----------


## SAYA

Voilà qui va peut être vous intéresser (et pardon si vous en avez déjà parlé : trop de boulot j'ai pas tout lu) :
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...c9B8CHbRzUvD8g
A suivre ! :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## SAYA

Je viens de relever ça :
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...#xtor=RSS-3208 ::o: 
A suivre

----------


## Kass Kroute

Tiens donc, Orange en profite pour lancer une offre "Quenelle à la sauce Hadopi"  ::rolleyes:: 
Ou comment payer deux euros par mois pour des prunes...

----------


## darkgrievous

Faut juste attendre qu'un mec ayant payé ce service ce fasse choppé par hadopi.
Et selon le résultat du procès on saura si c'est une arnaque ou un service permettant de passer outre hadopi.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Je viens de relever ça :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...#xtor=RSS-3208
> A suivre


A ce que j'ai compris ca ne concerne que l'upload, si quelqu'un a des précisions ? le terme "mettre a disposition" revient souvent dans d'autres articles.  ::O:

----------


## SAYA

> Tiens donc, Orange en profite pour lancer une offre "Quenelle à la sauce Hadopi" 
> Ou comment payer deux euros par mois pour des prunes...


.

Ah que c'est bô  :B): 

"En taillant dans les traditionnelles Conditions générales d'utilisation (7 pages), on se  rend compte que : « _France Télécom ne saurait être responsable de  l'utilisation faite par le Client de l'option Contrôle du téléchargement_ ».  L'opérateur ne fera donc pas éviter la coupure due à la riposte  graduée…"

Ils peuvent toujours m'attendre  :B): 

@ Lapinaute :
De toute façon, c'est un premier pas et toute la bataille se déroulera à la suite des premières coupures.... Le mouchard a de beaux jours devant lui grrrrr (sans moi je trouve cette intrusion inacceptable ; tant pis je prends le risque de "négligence caractérisée")

----------


## Kass Kroute

De toute manière, il faut attendre les décrets d'application qui *devraient* clarifier tout ça  :tired:

----------


## Lapinaute

> @ Lapinaute :
> De toute façon, c'est un premier pas et toute la bataille se déroulera à la suite des premières coupures.... Le mouchard a de beaux jours devant lui grrrrr (sans moi je trouve cette intrusion inacceptable ; tant pis je prends le risque de "négligence caractérisée")


De toutes les façons on sera tous négligeant avec ou sans mouchard certainement plus avec  :tired: .

----------


## SAYA

Bataille rangée, en perspective ? ::P: 

http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...ssit-scpp.html

----------


## fitfat

GMB>Que penses-tu, d'un point de vue juridique, du genre de pratique décrite dans ce poste ?

Notamment ce paragraphe :



> avec juste le serveur 85.159.232.81 dans emule, faite une recherche sur '( ' en type mp3 avec au moins 10 sources. (n'oubliez pas de désactiver kad). vous trouverez des fichiers, notamment pas mal concernant m. jackson. telechargez ces fichiers : vous constaterez environ 70 sources IP, dont 65 sont des ip artificiellement injectées, correspondant a des utilisateurs du bresil, du portugal, de pologne ou d'autre pays europeens. (environ 5-10 ip par pays). concernant la france, ces ip renvoient chez des clients wanadoo, free, dont certain sont ACTIFS ET EN LIGNE, MEME s'ils n'ont aucune cnx sur un reseau p2p ...


Sachant que l'IP 85.159.232.81 fait partie des ranges de TMG et correspond à un serveur ed2k.

Il y a également ce brevet qui a été posé (toujours par TMG) avec une petite trad de la desription du brevet :



> La présente invention concerne un procédé pour ralentir, voire éliminer, la propagation illégale de données protégées dans un réseau pair  à pair comportant au moins un pair (9m) exécutant un logiciel d'échange (101) configuré pour diffuser des données vers au moins un client selon un protocole d'échange sélectif permettant au pair (9m) d'opérer une sélection des clients vers lesquels des données sont transférées, cette sélection s'effectuant en fonction d'une ou plusieurs caractéristiques des clients, procédé dans lequel de fausses données sont adressées au pair (9m) de manière à influencer la sélection des clients, servis par le pair (9m), afin d'amener ce pair (9m) à privilégier le transfert vers le ou les clients contrôlés (6i).


Les "fausses données  adressées au pair de manière à influencer la sélection des clients" fait bien sur référence à une liste de fausses IP sélectionnées aléatoirement.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Petite vidéo à portée éducative diffusée sur France 5 aujourd'hui.

Finalement, c'est pas si mal que ça et ils parlent même de slip  :;):

----------


## Japan

Si sa parle de slip c'est que l'HADOPI c'est BIEN ! :B): (attention cette phrase peut avoir un sens caché) ::ninja::

----------


## Lapinaute

France 5  ::sad:: 
C'est du niveau journalistique de TF1. Vivement les parodies.

Si un prof diffuse ça à mes poussins vas y avoir gueulade.

----------


## nemra

Et on en rajouent une couche:
http://www.lioneltardy.org/




> La Commission des droits va recevoir des listings d’IP. Combien  d’adresses seront traitées chaque jour ? Toutes les IP ne pourront être  traitées, si cela dépasse quelques centaines (ils ne sont que 3  personnes à la commission des droits). Quels seront les critères choisis  pour sanctionner telle IP ou telle IP ? Allez vous vous fier au contenu  échangé pour vous déterminer ?






> La HADOPI a confié une mission sur le filtrage à Michel Riguidel. Les  conclusions sont attendues à la rentrée. Cependant, il y a déjà un  problème : Riguidel a déposé avec un ancien conseiller d’Albanel, un  brevet sur le filtrage. N’y a-t-il pas conflit d’intérêt évident ? Les  mesures défendues rue de Texel pouvant avoir un impact sur l’avenir  patrimonial de ce brevet ...





> Des outils permettent d’injecter des faux positifs d’adresse IP sur les  réseaux, afin de faire accuser des innocents. Ce fut potentiellement le  cas avec le logiciel Orange si l’on en croit un message posté sur la  liste de sécurité informatique Full Disclosure. Comment l’abonné mis en  cause pourra se défendre face au constat réalisé à distance par  l’entreprise TMG ?





> Pouvez-vous enfin nous en dire un peu plus sur le volet éducation de  votre mission et notamment votre avis sur le dessin animé « Super  Crapule » diffusé sur France 5 et retiré par la chaîne suite à des  « erreurs factuelles ».





> *Compte -rendu EN DIRECT (à partir de  10 heures) :*
> 10 h 10 : Audition à huis clos (rappel à l'ordre) ... donc pas  de compte-rendu. Il y a des choses à cacher ?


Les bleues version Hadopi  ::O: 

Ah et dans les commentaires (par Eric)



> Le secrétaire général de la CNIL a été interviewé par les lecteurs de 20minutes hier.
> 
> Il en ressort :
> 
> 1) Le décret du volet pénal n'a pas été transmis
> 2) Il semblerait que contrairement à ce qui a été annoncé, la surveillance ne cible que le P2P, ce qui explique qu'ils aient obtenu l'autorisation de la CNIL étant donné qu'aucune autre application du Net ne soit touchée par cette surveillance.
> 
> J'aimerais connaitre leur position sur ce point et surtout quelle portée peut avoir leurs mails si leur pouvoir d'application de sanction n'est pas défini, et n'est, selon toute vraisemblance pas près de l'être


Punaise, mais y fument quoi au gouvernement.

----------


## chaosdémon

Quelques précisions sur hadopi.

Tout d'abord d'après un dossier du magazine capital, la surveillance de Hadopi (ou plutot de TMG qui recoltera les ip) ne portera que sur 10000 musiques et 200 films (100 nouveaux 100 anciens) et cela uniquement sur le p2p.Donc pas de surveillance pour les jeux videos et de nombreux films et musiques ne seront pas surveillés.
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/56...rie-cinema.htm

Autre chose,un député a posé une question au ministre concernant les moyens de sécurisation permettant au titulaire de ne pas être poursuivit pour négligence caractérisée.
Mitterrand a donné des pistes concernant ces moyens :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/57...opi-hadopi.htm
En fait les logiciels de sécurisation seraient les antivirus,parefeu,controle parental et clé wifi.Apparement avoir ces logiciels et moyens cela permettrait de ne pas étre poursuivit pour négligence caractérisée même si il n'empêche pas le téléchargement ( le décret d'application se contredit d'ailleurs car il demande des logiciels empechant l'infraction alors que ceux ci n'ont pas cette fonction:http://www.numerama.com/magazine/160...ce=twitterfeed). Bien sur les majors peuvent poursuivre pour contrefacon mais dans ce cas l'ip seule n'est plus suffisante pour prouver la culpabilité(corrigez moi si je me trompe) et on retombe sous le regime de la dadvsi.

Bref je pense que les condamnations seront prononcées à partir de la saint glinglin car les juges auront de grosses difficultés à s'en sortir avec cela .Sans oublier que l'ordonnance pénale ne peut pas donner lieu à des dommages et interets (donc les majors n'auront aucun dédommagement) et que free refuse de se mettre aux normes de hadopi (filtrage,surveillance,coupure) tant qu'il n'aura pas son indemnisation légalement prévu.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Petite vidéo à portée éducative diffusée sur France 5 aujourd'hui.
> 
> Finalement, c'est pas si mal que ça et ils parlent même de slip



C'est pas si mal que ça?

c'est du lavage de cerveaux ouais.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Oublie que tu as quatre-vingt deux ans et imagine ce qu'en ce qu'en pense un  gamin   ::rolleyes::

----------


## fitfat

> Bref je pense que les condamnations seront prononcées à partir de la saint glinglin


M'étonnerais que ce soit actif dés le premier novembre  ::P: 

Pour l'instant, ils peuvent rien condamner tant que le décret définissant le "défaut de sécurisation" n'est pas sortie.

----------


## olih

> Envoyé par chaosdémon
> 
> 
> Bref je pense que les condamnations seront prononcées à partir de la saint glinglin
> 
> 
> M'étonnerais que ce soit actif dés le premier novembre 
> 
> Pour l'instant, ils peuvent rien condamner tant que le décret définissant le "défaut de sécurisation" n'est pas sortie.


Justement  ::o:  http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/57...racterisee.htm

----------


## Kass Kroute

J'ai l'impression désagréable que ce dispositif est un piège total pour l'internaute : 

Tu n'as pas sécurisé ta connexion => boum, coupable !

Tu as mis clé wifi, firewall, filtrage MAC et j'en passe ? Donc si on relève ton adresse ip, c'est que tu es bien un vilain pirate => boum, coupable !

 :tired:

----------


## Ouhlala

> J'ai l'impression désagréable que ce dispositif est un piège total pour l'internaute : 
> 
> Tu n'as pas sécurisé ta connexion => boum, coupable !
> 
> Tu as mis clé wifi, firewall, filtrage MAC et j'en passe ? Donc si on relève ton adresse ip, c'est que tu es bien un vilain pirate => boum, coupable !



ouip

Et pendant ce temps là, on a des débits de plus en plus important pour récupérer nos iso de linux... =)

----------


## Kass Kroute

> ouip
> 
> Et pendant ce temps là, on a des débits de plus en plus important pour récupérer nos iso de linux... =)


C'est un peu hors-sujet mais c'est vrai que je me demande à quoi va bien pouvoir nous servir la fibre optique...

Parce que ce sera trop génial de claquer son budget de téléchargement légal en deux heures au lieu de quatre jours mais après  ::huh:: 

Déjà que les FAIs commencent à râler à propos de la bande passante que consomment les sites comme YouTube...

----------


## fitfat

Olih>Merci, je suis passé à travers  ::w00t:: 
Donc en gros, tout le monde et personne sera condamné  :tired: 

Kass Kroute>La fibre ce sera pour monter nos propres serveur de ddl  :B):

----------


## olih

Ce qui est intéressant je pense avec l'arrivée de la fibre, ce n'est pas vraiment le download mais surtout l'upload supérieur.
Du coup les échanges se feront peut être directement à coup de VPN entre membres de confiance : des échangent moins étendus que maintenant, un peu le retour du 'prêt' de la cassette dans la cours d'école quoi mais entre des gens éloignés.

Enfin j'en sais rien en fait.

----------


## chaosdémon

> J'ai l'impression désagréable que ce dispositif est un piège total pour l'internaute : 
> 
> Tu n'as pas sécurisé ta connexion => boum, coupable !
> 
> Tu as mis clé wifi, firewall, filtrage MAC et j'en passe ? Donc si on relève ton adresse ip, c'est que tu es bien un vilain pirate => boum, coupable !



Ou bien que ta négligence est simple et pas caractérisée  qui dans ce cas n'est pas punissable (les moyens de securisation montrent juste que tu n'as pas délibérément laissé ta connexion se faire piratée,pas que l'utilisation par un tiers était impossible).N'oubliez pas que l'affaire passe devant le juge qui doit respecter le principe "le doute profite à l'accusé".

Et puis je pensait à un truc  ,un gars marié est condamné à la coupure d'internet  rien n'empêche sa femme de souscrire un abonnement internet remplacant l'abonnement suspendu.La peine ne touchant que le titulaire et étant personnelle (donc ne s'étendant pas à la famille) .
De plus si le titulaire condamné possède plusieurs abonnements (un chez lui et un au travail) chez des fai differents la coupure concernera t'elle les 2 ou seulement l'abonnement ou a eu lieu l'infraction?

----------


## Neo_13

> C'est un peu hors-sujet mais c'est vrai que je me demande à quoi va bien pouvoir nous servir la fibre optique...


 
Depuis qu'un gars dans un des groupe steam a le fibre optique, on peut faire des vs dans la joie et le bonheur (avant, via connexion adsl, on se tapait des ping de 2500 sur certains inc)

----------


## Neo_13

La présidente de la CPD a dit "le résultat est d’une étonnante subtilité." 

Eolas traduit de façon intéressante : “Ça a été écrit par un Orc”.




> I. ― Constitue une négligence caractérisée, punie de l’amende prévue pour les contraventions de la cinquième classe, le fait, sans motif légitime, pour la personne titulaire d’un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne, lorsque se trouvent réunies les conditions prévues au II :
> 
> 1° Soit de ne pas avoir mis en place un moyen de sécurisation de cet accès ;
> 
> 2° Soit d’avoir manqué de diligence dans la mise en œuvre de ce moyen.
> 
> II. ― Les dispositions du I ne sont applicables que lorsque se trouvent réunies les deux conditions suivantes :
> 
> 1° En application de l’article L. 331-25 et dans les formes prévues par cet article, le titulaire de l’accès s’est vu recommander par la commission de protection des droits de mettre en œuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès permettant de prévenir le renouvellement d’une utilisation de celui-ci à des fins de reproduction, de représentation ou de mise à disposition ou de communication au public d’œuvres ou d’objets protégés par un droit d’auteur ou par un droit voisin sans l’autorisation des titulaires des droits prévus aux livres Ier et II lorsqu’elle est requise ;
> ...


C'est effectivement dégueulasse.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h24 ----------

Ah, j'oubliais : et la présidente de la CPD a dit que la négligence caractérisée (ici donc) ne relève pas de l'article 40 du CPP (En gros qui oblige une administration à te balancer si elle apprend que tu es un dangereux délinquant), ce qui veut dire qu'en gros, c'est la CPD (3 personnes pour 50000 saisines quotidiennes) qui décide quel dossier sera transmis au procureur. Lequel devra ensuite déclencher une enquète pour savoir si on a manqué de diligence blablabla.

Bref perquisition pour contravention... Peu probable.

Reste à attendre le décret relatif à la contrefaçon.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h28 ----------




> Les pirates ne sont pas notre cible : ils sont plus forts que nous. Notre cible, ce sont les personnes négligentes ou qui n'ont pas pleinement conscience d'avoir commis une infraction

----------


## tenshu

Haha c'est surement la pire loi du quinquennat :




> Tenez, je vais tenter de ré-écrire ce texte de manière plus lisible en ôtant les scories.
> 
> “Constitue une négligence caractérisée, punie de l’amende prévue pour les contraventions de la cinquième classe, le fait, sans motif légitime, pour la personne titulaire d’un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne ayant fait l’objet d’une recommandation de sécurisation de cet accès par la commission de protection des droits en application de l’article L. 331-25, de ne pas avoir mis en place un moyen de sécurisation de cet accès ou d’avoir manqué de diligence dans la mise en œuvre de ce moyen si cet accès est à nouveau utilisé aux mêmes fins frauduleuses dans l’année qui suit cette recommandation.”
> 
> Voilà. Ça dit la même chose, mais en plus simple.
> 
> Et force m’est de constater qu’en l’état, cette contravention est inapplicable.
> 
> Cette contravention suppose au préalable que le prévenu fasse l’objet d’une recommandation par la CPD car son abonnement a été utilisé pour télécharger (peu importe que ce soit par lui ou par un pirate, on ne se pose pas la question). Cette recommandation s’entend de la lettre recommandée, et non du premier mail d’avertissement sans frais. Si dans l’année qui suit la réception de cette recommandation, le même abonnement est à nouveau repéré en train de télécharger une œuvre protégée, la contravention peut être constituée. Mais il faut encore au pauvre parquetier prouver que la sécurisation n’a pas eu lieu ou a eu lieu tardivement, ce qui revient au même.
> ...


Je jubile, il on voulu créer une justice expéditive. On se retrouve avec 3 péquins en train de trier des IP collectées par des milices privées. Qui ont l'obligation d'engager des poursuites devant un parquet qui sera obliger de prouver la négligence.

Haha je jubile.

Edit: en fait c'est une contravention donc il n'y a pas d'obligation de poursuite.

----------


## fitfat

Je sens qu'Albanel va perdre son record d'avis défavorable au profit du parquet.

----------


## chaosdémon

Donc en gros ils vont choper 2-3 types sur 50000 (et encore vu qu'ils ne peuvent envoyer que 10000 emails) qui devront ce faire choper 3 fois pour avoir leur cas transféré au parquet (qui devra prouver la commission de l'infraction).

De plus comment sauront ils quelle infraction a été commise (contrefaçon ou négligence caractérisée) avant de la transferer au parquet .Car s'il se trompent (contrefaçon alors que c'est une simple négligence) c'est la relaxe assurée.Seule une intervention de la police permet de savoir quelle infraction a été commise et de savoir si il y a eu négligence.

En fait cette loi a tellement compliqué le truc que au final personne ne va être condamné .

----------


## fitfat

Nan, transféré au parquet au bout de 2 fois, puisqu'il faut prouver que la sécurisation de la ligne a été mal mise en œuvre pour prononcer la condamnation de défaut de sécurisation. Mais bon, comme le dit la présidente, elle peut transférer... ou pas.

----------


## chaosdémon

voici comment fonctionnera la collecte des ip par tmg:

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/57...liberation.htm

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/57...it.htm?vc=1#vc

A propos, la sacem envisage a long terme d'agir sur le streaming et le direct download (mais il faut l'autorisation de la cnil).
Je me pose une question a propos de cela :les fai voient-ils et  conservent-ils ce que l'on fait a l'intérieur des sites? (je sais qu'ils peuvent conserver l'adresse du site visité mais peuvent ils conserver les pages ou videos visionnées sur celui-ci?)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Les rennes peuvent continuer à se gondoler  ::happy2:: 

Le dernier décret requis pour mettre en branle Hadopi vient d'être publié.
Sauf que la consultation publique obligatoire concernant ces fameux "moyens de sécurisation" ne commence que cette semaine...




> Les premiers avertissements seront donc donnés sans que les internautes ne sachent comment instaurer les moyens de sécurisation requis.


 ::P: 

Notez que "Le document d'étape pour la consultation (...) n'est fourni qu'aux professionnels qui le demandent par e-mail, à l'adresse consultation-sfh[NOSPAM]hadopi.net."
Transparence, transparence...

20minutes.fr.

----------


## SAYA

::o:  Et voilà une bataille qui commence, GMB pouvez-vous, si vous pouvez lire cette décision nous la commenter :

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...-internet.html

J'espère que la Cour d'appel sera saisie et s'il le faut la Cour Suprême car, il me semble (sauf mauvaise interprétation), qu'ils ne vont pas attaquer directement pour le téléchargement illégal, ils vont tenter de se "construire" une jurisprudence par un autre biais
J'ai hâte de voir ce que vous pourrez en penser ::o:

----------


## chaosdémon

"http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...-internet.html

J'espère que la Cour d'appel sera saisie et s'il le faut la Cour Suprême  car, il me semble (sauf mauvaise interprétation), qu'ils ne vont pas  attaquer directement pour le téléchargement illégal, ils vont tenter de  se "construire" une jurisprudence par un autre biais"

Cette decision n'a que peu d'importance car il n'y a pas eu de confirmation des juges superieurs (une jurisprudence  solide se base sur les arrets de la ca et de la c cass).Trop tôt pour dire quoi que se soit mais j'espère que cette affaire sera porté devant les plus hautes instances (voir même la cech) pour que l'on puisse voir plus clair.

----------


## SAYA

> Cette decision n'a que peu d'importance


Si elle l'est importante dans la mesure où elle ouvre le débat... je n'imagine pas qu'elle ne soit pas frappée d'un recours

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ça a l'air drôlement compliqué de bloquer *un* site  ::O: 

D'après le NouvelObs, il y a le risque de bloquer tout un serveur !
Et d'après Numerama, l'option de l'inspection profonde des paquets (DPI) va provoquer un ralentissement (en plus d'être intrusive).

Comme d'hab' quand il s'agit d'Internet, les responsables (l’Autorité de Régulation des jeux en ligne ici) n'ont pas l'air de tout capter au fonctionnement du web.
J'avoue, moi non plus. Adresse ip, "véritable hébergeur", registar, URL etc... =  ::wacko:: 

J'avoue aussi m'étonner que l'État ait laissé un outil de communication aussi puissant qu'Internet échapper à tout controle de sa part pendant si longtemps...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Comme d'hab' quand il s'agit d'Internet, *les responsables [...] n'ont pas l'air de tout capter au fonctionnement du web.*
> [...]
> J'avoue aussi m'étonner que *l'État ait laissé un outil de communication aussi puissant qu'Internet échapper à tout controle de sa part* pendant si longtemps...


CQFD. Vu la méconnaissance d'internet de la part de nos élus, pas étonnant qu'ils n'aient pas pris la mesure de sa puissance.

----------


## SAYA

::o: Blague ou pas ?
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/58...ke-arnaque.htm
A suivre....

----------


## Neo_13

> J'avoue, moi non plus. Adresse ip, "véritable hébergeur", registar, URL etc... =


Je vais faire assez simple : c'est pour ça que c'est un vrai métier, avec des vraies formations et tout. Pour autant, c'est pas non plus ultra ultra complexe dans son principe.



> J'avoue aussi m'étonner que l'État ait laissé un outil de communication aussi puissant qu'Internet échapper à tout controle de sa part pendant si longtemps...


Ben, l'histoire, c'est que TRES PRECISEMENT, internet a été conçu, dès l'origine, avec comme idée UNIQUE en tête : créer un réseau dont l'activité ne peut être stoppé, même par l'arme atomique.

En conséquence de quoi, un président qui fait un caca nerveux, peu importe sa nationalité et l'étendue de son territoire, ne peut controler ce réseau. En plus, on patch des patch de patch...

Comment couper ? On ne peut pas sans intervention physique et coercition. On peut juste faire en sorte que ce ne soit pas facile à accéder.

----------


## chaosdémon

> Blague ou pas ?
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/58...ke-arnaque.htm
> A suivre....


Vu les 2 grosses fautes d'orthographes et la provenance c'est une blague.De plus les autorités en aurait parlé.

----------


## SAYA

Très intéressant... à suivre de près
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...#xtor=RSS-3208
et cet article également
http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...iant-free.html

un feu d'artifice (qui va se retourner contre hadopi ?) et ce n'est sûrement pas fini
http://www.silicon.fr/fr/news/2010/0...pour_l_hadopi_

----------


## chaosdémon

free avait bien gueulé sur ce point à la base.Maintenant les autres s'y mettent.
Et les fai c'est pas rien si ils s'unissent économiquement.
De plus si ils doivent mettrent un filtrage ,ca va leur couter très cher.


"un feu d'artifice (qui va se retourner contre hadopi ?) et ce n'est sûrement pas fini
"
Ou bien le contribuable qui va se prendre une nouvelle taxe pour payer tout ca.

----------


## SAYA

"un feu d'artifice (qui va se retourner contre hadopi ?) et ce n'est sûrement pas fini
"



> Ou bien le contribuable qui va se prendre une nouvelle taxe pour payer tout ca


. C'est bien pour ça que j'avais mis le point d'interrogation. Mais il arrivera un jour, à force de presser le citron, il sera exsangue  :B):

----------


## fitfat

Bah... si c'est pas l'état qui casque, c'est le FAI. Dans le premier cas, on paiera via une taxe, dans l'autre, on paiera via une augmentation de l'abonnement.
Et à 465000€/j dans un premier temps et plus de 1 million €/j en croisière, ça va faire mal.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Bah... si c'est pas l'état qui casque, c'est le FAI. Dans le premier cas, on paiera via une taxe, dans l'autre, on paiera via une augmentation de l'abonnement.
> Et à 465000€/j dans un premier temps et plus de 1 million €/j en croisière, ça va faire mal.


Sauf s'ils tapent dans leurs marges, mais faut pas rêver.

----------


## mescalin

> Ou bien le contribuable qui va se prendre une nouvelle taxe pour payer tout ca.


Quoi ? Qui a parlé de licence globale ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Lapinaute

Que vont ils faire de la taxe sur les supports numériques censée couvrir la "copie privée" vu que ce concept a tendance à disparaitre ?

----------


## Daedaal

> Que vont ils faire de la taxe sur les supports numériques censée couvrir la "copie privée" vu que ce concept a tendance à disparaitre ?


Curieusement, il y a une destination HC (et douloureuse) qui me vient immédiatement à l'esprit...  ::sad:: 

Ceci dit, il me semble que la comptabilité de l’État repose sur un principe de non affectation des ressources, c'est à dire que les taxes, impôts et autres ponctions ne peuvent en aucun cas être strictement affectées à l'une ou l'autre destination. Elles alimentent les comptes de l’État, qui -ensuite- les répartit en fonction des budgets approuvés (qui tiennent, bien évidemment, compte des recettes de l'une ou l'autre branche).

Reste à vérifier *à qui* cette taxe est payée au final (organisme indépendant ou État). Mais dans tous les cas, je crois que je continuerai encore un certain temps à acheter mes DVDs vierges à Luxembourg... 
D'autant qu'avec les récentes évolutions des Lois relatives aux droits d'auteur, ce n'est pas parce que tu ne peux pas faire de copie à usage privé que tu ne dois pas être sanctionné/ponctionné pour le cas où tu le ferais quand même...

----------


## Aun

Si c'est une redevance et non une taxe, alors il y a affectation des ressources.

Sinon:
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...ux-peages.html

----------


## Lapinaute

Un article qui colle bien à mon point de vue :
http://blog.rom1v.com/2010/08/piratage-ou-usage-commun/

----------

